# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  φοβος

## Christina5

ετών 26. 
Καλησπέρα σας, η δική μου εμπειρία και περίπτωση έχει ως εξής.
Νοέμβριος μήνας 2021, μια μέρα στη δουλειά (δουλειά που δεν με ικανοποιούσε εννοείται), έχει αρκετή πίεση, άρχισα να νιώθω πιεσμένη και να μην μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ. κατά κάποιο τρόπο αισθάνθηκα ζαλισμένη. Αφού αυτό συνέχισε να συμβαίνει καθημερινά στη δουλειά μου παρόλο που κοιμόμουν άπειρες ώρες , συνέχισε να συμβαίνει αποφάσισα οτι δεν μου κάνει καλό αυτή η δουλειά και 15 μέρες μετά παραιτήθηκα. Είπα θα δώσω χρόνο στον εαυτό μου να ξεκουραστεί να συνέλθει. 2 μήνες μετά, οχι απλά δεν πέρασε αυτή η καθημερινή ζάλη, η έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης, ο φόβος μεγάλωσε με αποτέλεσμα να έχω κακιά ψυχολογία καθημερινά, να κλαίω, να ανησυχώ, να σκέφτομαι κακά. να ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ επιπτώσεις, αίτια κτλπ γενικά αισθάνθηκα οτι δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ όλο αυτό και σκέφτομαι εννοείται ότι χειρότερο. Δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα. ούτε για δουλειά, ούτε όρεξη για να βγω, ούτε να μιλήσω σε κόσμο. έξω με πιάνει ένα έντονο άγχος, σπίτι μου με πιάνει πτώση ψυχολογίας. δεν με χωράει αυτός ο τόπος. το χειρότερο είναι οτι πέρασε καιρός και ήλπιζα ότι θα γιάνει και θα λυτρωθώ μετά απο κάποιο καιρό αλλά τώρα μοιάζει βουνό. οι φόβοι μου είναι έντονοι: αισθάνομαι οτι μπορεί να μοιάζει με ψυχικές διαταραχές που οδηγούν σε τρέλα. 
δεν έχω δει ειδικό. το έχω συζητήσει μόνο με την αδερφή μου, νιώθω οτι με καταλαβαίνει , είμαι καλά για λίγο και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.

----------

